# retrofit LED under cabinet lighting?



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I am looking at a project for an apartment complex.

They are wanting to retrofit all of their kitchens with LED under cabinet lighting. Requests were for puck lights to be installed.

Since it is for an apartment complex, you know the price has to be affordable. (read CHEAP)

There are a total of 276 units that would need this retrofit. Any recommendations on a brand, preferably low voltage.

I am researching this and am not finding anything I would feel comfortable installing.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there undercabinet lighting that's getting replaced?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Is there undercabinet lighting that's getting replaced?



nope, nothing.

thats why I was looking into doing a low voltage system. 

I have seen these low voltage stick lights that work off of a plug in transformer and either a 12v or 24v dimmer before. But I could never find the brand or part #.

I believe I may have made a post here about the crappy install someone else did.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Pucks are crap. Pucks in apartments is just asking for a maintenance headache. Go with a fixture 

http://www.nslusa.com/ledtask.html


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree that pucks are crap, but that's what they requested.

Really don't want to install line voltage lighting. It would be a nightmare to run all of the lines. No drywall damage can be done.

Low voltage would be much easier. I just can't find anything I would feel comfortable installing in this situation.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

So they want the most expensive lighting installed in all their apartments with no damage but it has to be cheap? Hahaha 

I'd explain that pucks are garbage and the wiring is going to be exposed under the cabinets. I'm 100 percent certain it will be a mistake to go with pucks. The tenants won't respect the apartment as if it was their own. Quality fixture of some sort. 

You can run low voltage wire but line voltage is a problem?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> So they want the most expensive lighting installed in all their apartments with no damage but it has to be cheap? Hahaha
> 
> I'd explain that pucks are garbage and the wiring is going to be exposed under the cabinets. I'm 100 percent certain it will be a mistake to go with pucks. The tenants won't respect the apartment as if it was their own. Quality fixture of some sort.
> 
> You can run low voltage wire but line voltage is a problem?


yes, low voltage can be run either under the cabinets, through the cabinets or between the voids of the cabinets. Then the transformer or driver can be installed on top of the upper cabinets and plugged in there.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Take a look around the website in the link I posted. Might be a product that would work.


----------

